# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të romancës >  A keni nostalgji për të kaluarën?

## DI_ANA

Mendoni se lidhja juaj e meparshme perben tashme nje te kaluar te larget, te cilen me veshtiresi dhe me shume dhimbje  e kujtoni?...
Nje e kaluar e cila ju ndalon te shikoni perpara dhe te dashuroni dike tjeter,te jetoni te tashmen..

A do te donit te riktheheshit mbrapa e te ndryshonit gjithçka ne ate lidhje? 
A do donit te kishit mundesine e "Rikthimit"?

----------


## alda09

Jo Jo.  Qe u ndame kishte nje arsye te forte edhe pse dashuria vazhdonte akoma me pas per pak kohe sepse nuk mund ta largosh dashurine nga zemra sa hap e mbyll syte.
Por personalisht i vura nje gure siper e se ktheva koken me mbrapa,as sot nuk dua te rikthehem sepse s'kam pengje ne zemer.Dhashe sa dhe c'fare ndjeja.  Nuk dua te rikthehem sepse vec respektit nuk ka me ndjenja dhe aq me teper qe ne zemren time sot qendron dikush tjeter.

----------


## skender76

> Mendoni se lidhja juaj e meparshme perben tashme nje te kaluar te larget, te cilen me veshtiresi dhe me shume dhimbje  e kujtoni?...
> Nje e kaluar e cila ju ndalon te shikoni perpara dhe te dashuroni dike tjeter,te jetoni te tashmen..
> 
> A do te donit te riktheheshit mbrapa e te ndryshonit gjithçka ne ate lidhje? 
> A do donit te kishit mundesine e "Rikthimit"?


Me shum se opsionin "rikthim" do doja te kisha opsionin "fshirje". Sepse rikthimi ne *disa raste* do t'thot te mohosh vehten, e te behesh "loder" ne durt e dikuj tjeter.

----------


## [Perla]

Perderisa situata arrin deri ne ndarje do te thote qe nuk ja ka vlejtur te vazhdoje. Eshte si te shkosh me kembet e veta drejt nje tuneli te erret qe nuk ka fund. Ndjenjat po u thyen nje here nuk ngjiten me , ndaj jeta vazhdon dhe te jep mundesine te jesh serisht i/e lumtur.

----------


## ABSOLUTE

> Perderisa situata arrin deri ne ndarje do te thote qe nuk ja ka vlejtur te vazhdoje. Eshte si te shkosh me kembet e veta drejt nje tuneli te erret qe nuk ka fund. Ndjenjat po u thyen nje here nuk ngjiten me , ndaj jeta vazhdon dhe te jep mundesine te jesh serisht i/e lumtur.


papa sa kategorik ju mor lol... dashurite kthehen e rikthehen gjithnje dhe vetem behen edhe me shume dashuri  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## maryp

perderisa eshte nje histori e mbaruar do te thote qe nuk ka rikthim. perderisa mbaroi do te thote qe dicka eshte thyer.
dhe si thote ajo shprehja xhami qe thyhet nuk ngjitet me sado qe te mundohesh

----------


## [Perla]

> papa sa kategorik ju mor lol... dashurite kthehen e rikthehen gjithnje dhe vetem behen edhe me shume dashuri


Ashtu ?! E perse u ndane ? Sepse duheshin shume ?!

----------


## ABSOLUTE

> Ashtu ?! E perse u ndane ? Sepse duheshin shume ?!


pikerisht.

----------


## alda09

> Ashtu ?! E perse u ndane ? Sepse duheshin shume ?!


Ka shume arsye ndarja edhe pse dashuria ekziston e come.

----------


## [Perla]

Nuk po flasim per rastet e vecanta, ato jane dobesite e ciftit qe nuk i perballojne situates dhe nuk mbajne dot asgje nen kontroll. Ato jane fatkeqesi ...

Po jo e ne ato raste , kur i kepusin njeri tjetrit 500 e te rilidhen , me duket shume kot.

----------


## Blue_sky

> Me shum se opsionin "rikthim" do doja te kisha opsionin "fshirje". Sepse rikthimi ne *disa raste* do t'thot te mohosh vehten, e te behesh "loder" ne durt e dikuj tjeter.


Shume dakord; kthimi s'ka qene ndonjehere opcion per mua. Fshirja do ishte nje alternative me e mire sikur te ishte e mundur.

----------


## Erlebnisse

Ndoshta do te donim te riktheheshim e mos kishim te benim fare me ate person, por jo ne rikthim per bashkim.

----------


## [Perla]

> Ndoshta do te donim te riktheheshim e mos kishim te benim fare me ate person, por jo ne rikthim per bashkim.


Nuk e kuptova  :me dylbi: 

Si do i riktheheshe por nuk do doje te kishe te beje ?

----------


## xlindax

> Mendoni se lidhja juaj e meparshme perben tashme nje te kaluar te larget, te cilen me veshtiresi dhe me shume dhimbje  e kujtoni?...
> Nje e kaluar e cila ju ndalon te shikoni perpara dhe te dashuroni dike tjeter,te jetoni te tashmen..
> 
> A do te donit te riktheheshit mbrapa e te ndryshonit gjithçka ne ate lidhje? 
> A do donit te kishit mundesine e "Rikthimit"?



*po.
do doja te kthehesha x te ndryshuar vetem nje gje, jo gjithcka.*

----------


## THALESI

Njerzit duan te rikthehen vetem ne disa momente te veshtira ne jete,kur nuk e shohin dot veten me dike tjeter kerkojn te rikthehen ama vetem ne disa momente jo gjithnji.
Un mendoj se gjerat para se te perfundojn duhet menduar mire,pastaj per cdo gje do behet vone mbase edhe per ''rikthimin''.
Nuk do te ket efekt lidhja edhe po te rikthehet.


rrespekt................

----------


## xfiles

Ajo qe ka marre fund ka marre fund. Ska me kthim mbrapa kategorikisht.

----------


## Erlebnisse

> Perla


rikthehesha perpara ne kohe :ngerdheshje:

----------


## THALESI

> *po.
> do doja te kthehesha x te ndryshuar vetem nje gje, jo gjithcka.*


gjerat duhen ndryshuar perpara se te kerkohet rikthimi mike

rrespekt per ty

----------


## xlindax

> gjerat duhen ndryshuar perpara se te kerkohet rikthimi mike
> 
> rrespekt per ty



*pa ma shpjego cik cfar do te thuash... se nuk e kuptova.


rikthim x mua eshte te kthehesh ne koh dhe jo te ri-kthehesh me ate njeri..
e boh, ndoshta po flitet x tjeter gje *

----------


## THALESI

rikthim x mua eshte te kthehesh ne koh dhe jo te ri-kthehesh me ate njeri..
e boh, ndoshta po flitet x tjeter gje  :i hutuar:  [/B][/COLOR][/QUOT


un mendova per rikthimin pas shum koheve 
sorryyyy

----------

